# RMI class not found bei Registrierung



## Andre (26. Sep 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

in Bezug auf RMI habe ich in der Suche noch keinen Beitrag gefunden, aber ich hoffe das hier sich jemand damit auskennt.

Folgendes Problem habe ich: Meine Klassen laufen alle, solange ich in der _Impl-Klasse nicht auf Funktionen in anderen jar-Archiven zugreifen möchte. Mache ich dies, kann ich meine _Impl-Klasse nicht mehr in der rmiregistry registrieren lassen und erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/meineKlasse
        at SucheRegistration.main(SucheRegistration.java:13)"

(SucheRegistration ist meine Klasse zum Registrieren und Suche, weil ich auf dem Server hinterlegte Informationen suche und zur Anzeige zusammenstelle)

Die Frage lautet nun also, wie kann ich auf andere Bibliotheken zugreifen (auf dem Server)?

Ich habe die Bibliotheken schon in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen hinterlegt (classpath, lokal im Ordner indem auch die RMI Dateien liegen, ausserhalb von allem), aber nichts hat zum Erfolg geführt.

Ich bedanke mich schon im vorraus bei allen, die versuchen zu helfen.


Wenn jemand ein gutes Tutorial kennt, was über "Hello World RMI" hinausgeht, würde ich mich sehr über einen Link dahin freuen.


----------



## mariopetr (26. Sep 2003)

hast du die *.jar im classpath abgelegt
(also cp=./app/ und die jars als ./app/1.jar) oder hast du die jars in den classpath aufgenommen (also cp=./app/1.jar:./app/2.jar)?


----------



## Andre (26. Sep 2003)

Ich habe nur den classpath angegeben, also cp=./app/ .


----------



## mariopetr (26. Sep 2003)

na dann nimm mal die jarfiles mit in den classpath auf


----------



## Andre (29. Sep 2003)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe am Freitag. Ich habe jetzt die jar-Files mit in den ClassPath aufgenommen und es funktioniert.

Ich finde die Lösung jedes jar File extra aufzunehmen nicht gerade sehr elegant, aber mit diesen Eigenarten von JAVA muss man wohl leben.


----------

